# Good Goggles



## John84 (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm looking for good quality goggles with a wide view and good peripheral (sp?) vision. It's also important (obviously) that they don't fog at all. Price really isn't a concern and I'm willing to pay at most around 100 dollars. Any Suggestions?


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 3, 2005)

i would suggest not paying 100 for goggles.  my best goggles have all been less than $25 each.  anything more is just fashion, imo.


----------



## John84 (Aug 3, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i would suggest not paying 100 for goggles.  my best goggles have all been less than $25 each.  anything more is just fashion, imo.



I wasn't planning on it, but in some rare case that someone recommended amazing goggles I might consider it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 3, 2005)

I have had two pair of Oakleys and loved them.  First pair was the middle model...got them on sale for $40 at Olympia Sports.  Now I have the more expensive model...E Frame or O Frame...can't remember...they are the next step up, but not the top level one.  It has a bigger frame and better lense...love them.  Don't fog up...got them at EMS for about $60.  

Check those out....kind of like Coke and Pepsi though when it comes to brands.  :roll:  So go and try them on...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 3, 2005)

I recommend waiting until TJ Maxx (or is it Marshall's, I forget) does their ski gear sale in, I think, October. I know, I know, TJ Maxx for ski gear? But we saw $80 goggles for $15, and a huge selection of nice jackets and pants (and thermals and fleece) for cheap. Get there early on in the sale, though, because it goes pretty fast. And, know what you're wanting, because no one there has the first clue.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a pair of Smith's with the rounded spherical lenses that I like.  I got those for Christmas so I don't know how much they cost, but I know they weren't too much at Sports Authority.  I also have a pair of upper middle of the road Oakleys that I ussually just keep a clear lense in for night or low light skiing that I really like too.  I think my backup pair are Smith's too, those were cheapies but they worked fine for me when I used to use them, though I seem to remember them fogging up a little bit sometimes.

Like mentioned above, just go to the store and try a bunch on.  Bring your helmet if you wear one because that can make a big difference on how some goggles fit.  The just pick out the ones that fit you best and fit your budget.  Of course get ones that look cool if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 3, 2005)

I use Bolle (equalizer) and they have great vision as well as NEVER fogging up on trails...maybe occassionally when I stop in the woods and im sweating..  Oh theyre cheap....campmor I think has them for under $30.

M


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 3, 2005)

I want the little ones that have the magnetic snap in the middle, 'cause I'm cool like that.


----------



## salida (Aug 3, 2005)

I always break my googles when i hit tree branches, they serve more as a branch detterant than a sun shield, thus i buy cheap ones...


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 3, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i would suggest not paying 100 for goggles.  my best goggles have all been less than $25 each.  anything more is just fashion, imo.



Right on Oil.....i work in a shop and can have my pick of any gog...and i use the "El-Cheap-o" gogs.
As far as buying gogs. go for fit!
Make sure they fit nice and tight over the bridge of your nose.
it would truly suc% if there was a gap there and when you are out there throwing down some high speed turns the wind came up through the gap on your new $100.00 spy gogs and teared up your eyes.
also bring your helmet (if you use one) to check the fit.


----------



## Powderhound21 (Aug 3, 2005)

Dragon Foils


----------



## teachski (Aug 3, 2005)

Tip, if you have a helmet, bring it with you when you get goggles, especially if you are planning to shell out big bucks for the goggles.  I have a helmet that is impossible for me to get conventional goggles with, I need a low profile, partly because of the bridge of my nose, but mostly because of the profile of the helmet.  I have another one that most any pair of goggles will fit with.

Seriously, do not spend too much on your goggles, they scratch, crush in your bag if your not careful, get lost or dropped, walk off from your table, and can get damaged in skiing as mentioned by others.  You do not need $100 goggles, there are a lot of others out there for MUCH less that will do the job for you.


----------



## madman (Aug 5, 2005)

If you have a problem with fogging try Fog X same people who make Rain X. Works on motor cycle helmets. If you havent tried these products do it they are great. Buy in any auto store


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 5, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I want the little ones that have the magnetic snap in the middle, 'cause I'm cool like that.



Don't do it...thoes things will make you like crazy mad cross-eyed....


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 8, 2005)

Who cares about cross-eyed? I just want to look cool. That's what it's all about, anyway, isn't it?


----------



## Angus (Aug 8, 2005)

i wear glasses when I ski and always am looking for a model that allows me to wear glasses inside - any ideas? again, I like the cheap theme!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2005)

Angus said:
			
		

> i wear glasses when I ski and always am looking for a model that allows me to wear glasses inside - any ideas? again, I like the cheap theme!



My brother had a set from Bolle a few years ago, but they were really  :dunce: 

I'd say look into contacts...but if you must, I'm sure that things have really improved style-wise  :idea:


----------



## Rushski (Aug 8, 2005)

Am currently using a pair of Scott goggles.  Anything that has a list price of $25 or better will usually stay fog free.  Check out Overstock.com or Campmor.com for clearance prices.

By the way the Scott-Tint lens color is great in all conditions...


----------



## awf170 (Aug 8, 2005)

i never understood goggle fogging... i had had creap crappy goggles my whole life and it has never happened once


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 8, 2005)

Glasses-compatible goggles are seriously HUGE- astronaut helmet visor type huge. My worst thing with them is my glasses themselves fogging up- not the goggles, but my glasses, especially when sweating like a pig on moguls. I did find a decent looking pair, but couldn't take them off to wipe my glasses because the frames would stick inside the rim of the goggles.

Get contacts.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2005)

If anyone has a small face you can get some Smith Anthem Regulator goggles at *Steep and Cheap* for $30 today.


----------



## hammer (Feb 13, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> i never understood goggle fogging... i had had creap crappy goggles my whole life and it has never happened once


That's a continuous problem with me, but I don't want to buy expensive goggles if I don't have to...aside from Fog X, does anyone else have any tips for dealing with it?


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 13, 2006)

Zeal Detonator PPX goggles...the ultimate in everything you want in goggles.

MSRP - $150


----------



## killingtonman15 (Feb 13, 2006)

Smith Prodigy!!!

$115 USD


----------



## John84 (Feb 13, 2006)

If you're willing to spend a large chunk of money I'd suggest the Oakley Wisdom's. I have a pair myself with the Fire Iridium lense, for really bright days, and they work great. From Oakley Online they retail from 90 to 140 dollars depending on the lense you choose.


----------



## mckay (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm new to skiing this year, so I've only had one pair of goggles, but I'm very happy with them. Scott Heli goggles. They came with amber lenses, but I ordered some night lenses scott makes -- they are blue, clear is also available. Very comfy and large, they are OTG goggles. I think the largeness is cool, plus good for visibiltiy. Only fogged when I was skiing in 40+ degree weather and only a bit then. $35, $15 for different lenses.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Aug 31, 2006)

I only wear goggles when it's overcast or snowing, otherwise it's Oakley half-jackets. I was going to go see if I could find a pair of Oakley goggles on sale, I've been a fan of their product for 20 years now.
And yea, I have had goggles fog up, it's not a lot of fun. My 2 considerations are clarity and no fog.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 31, 2006)

A very good OTG goggle is the Scott Storm.  The dont look too goofy, slip over the glasses very well, and dont fog really.  Forget how much they go for though.


----------



## kbroderick (Sep 5, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> i would suggest not paying 100 for goggles.  my best goggles have all been less than $25 each.  anything more is just fashion, imo.



Jumping in late here (and contrary to the general consensus), but I disagree strongly with this idea.  I was skeptical until I tried them, but the MSRP-well-over-$100 Brikos I've got (a pair of Zar's if I recall the model name correctly) outperform every other pair of goggles I've tried.  The difference is _not_ cosmetic; it's a difference in optical quality and flat-light performance.  There are certainly goggles for which you're paying primarily for cosmetics (and I'm sure there's a logo penalty built into the Brikos), but the performance differences are real, as well.  I know several racers who, given the choice between Scott race goggles (MSRP in the $50 range IIRC) and Briko race goggles (for more than twice that), chose the Brikos.  On the other hand, I've had them for at least eight years (maybe nine or ten), and the lenses are still in decent shape.

IMO, it's not _that_ hard to keep your goggles for several years barring unusual circumstances (like a facial impact of sufficient force to break the goggles).  Just put them in their protective case any time you take them off your head, and stick them inside your helmet before you stick the helmet inside the bag--that way, the helmet protects the goggles from getting crunched into a bad shape.  Tree branches will have some results, but I find that my instincts generally minimize the number of branches to the face that I clear with the goggles.  Oh, and for the love of {insert-deity-here}, *don't wipe your goggles with a $@#% paper product*.  Use a proper chamois cloth or some other soft cloth if a chamois isn't available.


----------

